# Sticky  Seed company lists



## silverseeds

I didnt notice any seed company lists. So i thought Id post this. 


canada (some will ship to the states)

http://www.heritageharvestseed.com/
Prairie Garden Seeds - Seed Catalogue
Heritage and Heirloom Seed Catalog for Organic Gardeners
Welcome - Solana Seeds
Tomato Seeds - Heirloom Seeds - Organic Seeds - Tomatoes, Bean Seeds, Vegetable Seed, Herb, Sweet Pea, Soaps, Lavender, Oil of Oregano
T&T Seeds Ltd
treeandtwig - Welcome to Tree and Twig
Organic Vegetable Seeds , Heirloom and Heritage Seed Gardening Guide - West Coast Seeds
- William Dam Seeds

europe

B & T World Seeds
Samen von Uncle Bob - Bobby-Seeds Onlineshop
Brown Envelope Seeds
Chiltern Seeds rare flower heirloom heritage veg and herbs - Chiltern Seeds secure online shop
eSeeds.com - International Source of Garden, Flower, Vegetable, Tree and Shrub Seeds
http://store.irishseedsavers.ie/product ... anic-seed/
http://www.loja.jardicentro.pt/index.ph ... 6ae4e8cd9c
KÃ¼rbis-Samen: Patisson, Acorn, Hubbard, Buttercup, Butternut, Pumpkin, Zucchini, Rondini, Kalebassen
Magic Garden - Heritage & Heirloom Seeds
INDEX 2009/20010
Seeds, Vegetable Seeds, Tomato seeds, Seed Potatoes & More | Kings Seeds, Suffolk Herbs
Tamar Organics Catalogue
Great Vegetable Seeds from The Real Seed Catalogue
https://shop.reinsaat.at/cgi-bin/katalog.cgi?lang=eng
SEMO.CZ | professional seeds,vegetable,seed,flower,supplies,service,the very best,
Thomas Etty Esq.
Buy Unwins Vegetable Seeds Online
W Robinson and Son, specialist seed supplier, mail order vegetable seeds, mammoth vegetables

exotics and trees

papaya seed Aloha Seed
containerseeds.com ... epage.html
Everwilde Farms - Vegetable Seeds, Herb Seeds, & Wildflower Seeds
Exotic Seeds of India
Gourmet Mushroom Products
J. L. Hudson, Seedsman
Moonshine Designs Nursery
Search for Seeds
http://www.sheffields.com/
Find Tropical Plants and Seeds at The Banana Tree
Trade Winds Fruit Seeds - Rare and Heirloom Seeds
Seeds from Whatcom Seed Company - Catalog of Rare, Exotic, Unusual Garden Seeds
datreestore.com
Tree, Vegetable, Flower and Herb Seeds and Seedlings at White River Source
2012 Exotic Plant and Garden Seed Catalog

French
(Not a site in France, but a US site specializing in French varieties)


http://www.frenchgardening.com/category ... 0vegetable

garlic

Silverskin Varieties of garlic
http://thegarlicstore.com/ZenCart/
We grow great garlic in Wisconsin

general

https://www.artisticgardens.com/catalog/
Home page,Bountiful Gardens website,Bountiful Gardens home
CherryGal Heirloom Seeds ... 5f63774f2d
The Cook&#39;s Garden - Vegetable Seeds and Plants, Herbs, Annual Flowers and Gardening Supplies
2011 Ed Hume Seeds Online Catalog
Online Catalog
Granny's Heirloom Seeds | Rare Seeds | Missouri Heirloom Seeds
HEIRLOOM SEEDS - over 1400 varieties of heirloom (non-hybrid) seeds including heirloom vegetable seeds, heirloom flower seeds and heirloom herb seeds.
Heirloom Acres Seeds
Organic Seeds from High Mowing Organic Seeds - Organic Vegetable, Flower, Herb and Cover Crop Seeds, including Heirloom Varieties
Irish Eyes Garden Seeds
Welcome to Kitchen Garden Seeds
Native Seeds/SEARCH
Welcome to New Hope Seed Company - Non-Hybrid, Heirloom and Open Pollinated Seeds and Plants
Ohio Heirloom Seeds
http://www.one-garden.org/index.html
Oriental Vegetable Seeds
Plants of the Southwest
Sand Hill Preservation Center: Catalog of Heirloom Seeds and Rare Poultry
Seed Savers Exchange - Vegetables
Seeds for the South
Home
Skyfire Garden Seeds Catalog of Heirloom Seeds
</title> </head> <body> <html> <head> <meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us"> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0"> <meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document"> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="tex
Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, Saving the Past for the Future
The Highest Quality Open Pollinated and Heirloom Seeds Available
The Seed Kingdom
turtletreeseed.com - turtletreeseed Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
Home Page
Vegetable Seed Warehouse

herb

Medicinal Plants Nursery - Organic Medicinal Herb Plants - Organic Healing Herbs
https://www.gardenmedicinals.com/
Pantry Garden Herbs
http://www.richters.com/Web_store/web_s ... 2530.30639
Herb Seeds - Online Herb Seed Catalog - Order Herb Garden Seed from Seed Company Sand Mountain Herbs .com
Certified Organic Seed From Wild Garden Seed

Italian
(Not Italian sites, but US sites specializing in Italian varieties)

Italian Seed and Tool Great Garden Seed Fine Italian Tools
http://www.growitalian.com/Qstore/Qstore.cgi

mainline

Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds - 1400 heirloom garden seeds!
Heirloom Seeds | Botanical Interests. High Quality Seed.
Bunton Seed | Home page
Burgess Seed and Plant Co.
Burpee Seeds and Plants - Home Garden, Vegetable Seeds, Annual Flowers at Burpee.com
Crosman Seed Corporation ... nformation
D. Landreth Company Heirloom Seeds and Open Pollinated Seeds
Fedco - Co-op Seeds, Gardening Supplies, Trees, Potatoes, Bulbs
gourmetseed.com Quality Garden Seed, Tools, & Supplies
Plants, Bulbs & Seeds for Growers & Grower Supplies | Harris Seeds
Johnny's Selected Seeds
Kitazawa Seed Company: Asian Vegetable Seeds, Oriental Vegetables Seed
Meyer Seed Company of Baltimore, Inc : Maryland
Bulk Seeds for Commercial Growers, Seeds for Home Gardeners. Free Seed Catalog for Growers by Mail.
https://www.nicholsgardennursery.com/store/index.php
Park Seed: Vegetable Seeds, Flower Seeds, Plants, Bulbs, Trees and Gardening Supplies
Garden Seed | Vegetable Garden Seed | Garden Seed Catalog | Garden Seed Company | R.H. Shumway's
Seeds of Change Homepage....
http://www.stokeseeds.com/cgi-bin/Stoke ... storefront
Vegetable Seeds, Flower Seeds, Herb Seed, Garden Seed - Territorial Seed Company
Welcome to Victory Seeds&reg - Rare, Open-pollinated & Heirloom Garden Seeds
Willhite Seed - Poolville, Texas
MySeasons.com

pepper

Rainbow Chili Seeds
The Chilewoman.com - Specializing in Hoosierganic Chiles, Chile Peppers, Sweet Peppers, Tomatoes, and Tomatillos shipped directly to you!
Pepper, Tomato, Pumpkin, Herb, Organic, Gourd, and Heirloom Seeds from The Pepper Gal

potato

Welcome to Ronniger Potato Farm LLC
Wood Prairie Farm - Certified Organic Farm in Northern Maine

specialty

New World Seeds & Tubers
Adaptive Seeds | The Seeds of The Seed Ambassadors Project
Annapolis Valley Heritage Seeds
Happy Cat Store
Index of Common Names
Knapps Fresh Vegies Home
Long Island Seed Project
http://www.npsas.org/index.html
Green Haven Open Pollinated Seed Group
Sustainable Mountain Agriculture Center Inc.
The Sample Seed Shop
Wood Prairie Farm - Certified Organic Farm in Northern Maine

tomato

http://stores.ebay.com/Blue-Ribbon-Toma ... 634.c0.m14
http://www.glecklerseedmen.com/-Pepper_ ... 80686.aspx
Heirloom Tomatoes
Heirloom Tomatoes - Best Tomatoes - Natural Gardening
http://www.mariseeds.com/
http://www.tomatogrowers.com/index.html
Wild Boar Farms Tomatoes, Suisun Valley, California

wholesale

http://www.hazzardsgreenhouse.com/Merch ... ode=Hazwho
Jordan Seeds -- Home ... e&pageid=1
Osborne Seed


----------

